# 2 Knifes



## Mike1950

I made one Knife from directions on Meridian's build thread useing a Damascus steel blade and stablelized rosewood I purchased a while back from bwh3805. The knife would not have happened without such good instructions-Thanks Larry. The rosewood is beautiful-Thanks Bobby. 
That is the good part- Kathie decided her knife was lonely-WHAT!!!!!! :dash2::wacko1::dash2::wacko1::dash2::wacko1:
So she bought a paring knife-beautiful pieces of steel but $$$$$$ for these nice pieces of steel. I was stingy with first piece of rosewood and had enough left from block for another knife. This knife makeing is bad-it is addictive but fun. :rofl2::rofl2:

[attachment=11525]

[attachment=11526]

Thanks again Guys.........


----------



## woodtickgreg

They look great Mike, hard to believe they are your first attempts!


----------



## EricJS

Wow, Mike! Those deserve a very fancy knife rack of their own! Outstanding!


----------



## scrimman

I like how the 'curl' of the wood on the smaller knife seems to be mirroring the pattern of the Damascus. Really nice work! I've made a few, so I should know. Not nearly as nice as most of the knives here, but serviceable nonetheless.
[attachment=11539]
(and I'm still gonna figure out how to make those fancy pins!)


----------



## Mike1950

Kathie figured it out -all It took was $$$. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Nice knifes.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike - Amazing work ! I'm with Greg - those do not look like first attempts !
Scott


----------



## DKMD

Nice work, Mike! If my wife ever sees these, I'll be learning how to make knives!

The depth of coloring on the two handles appears different in the photo... Are they finished differently, different wood types, or just a photo thing?


----------



## Mizer

Mike those knives look great!! High quality steel, beautiful wood and suburb craftsmanship, a winning combination.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Nice work, Mike! If my wife ever sees these, I'll be learning how to make knives!
> 
> The depth of coloring on the two handles appears different in the photo... Are they finished differently, different wood types, or just a photo thing?



The paring knife is polished only and the other has been polished and a couple coats of truoil-gunstock finish applied. I personally like the paring best but what I think does not count-Hell I am married. Kathie has not made up her mind.
If you get suckered into errrr I mean decide to make a knife meridian put a link -I think on page 6 of his thread for materials. They have a huge selection.


----------



## cabomhn

Wow those look really nice, sure you haven't been doing these for a while??


----------



## Mike1950

2 more knifes -christmas presents. one walnut and the other from cory- the black cribbage board BOB.

[attachment=11651]

[attachment=11652]


----------



## bearmanric

Great looking knifes Mike. Rick


----------



## Kevin

Mike your knives are beautiful. Inspires me to give it a try - peppermills then I have a flat project to start then maybe work a knife in between. I'll get with Meridian and get some schooling. 

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Mike1950

Hey Kevin-they are fun!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Hey Kevin-they are fun!!!!!!


Hook, line, and sinker! :rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike - Super Super nice - and very quick turnaround from your last two ! I think I see a trend coming ! Those will be two very happy folks on Christmas !
Scott


----------



## HomeBody

Mike, on the first paring knife it looks like the pins that hold the wood on are engraved. ??? How'd you do that? Gary


----------



## Mike1950

HomeBody said:


> Mike, on the first paring knife it looks like the pins that hold the wood on are engraved. ??? How'd you do that? Gary


They are mosaic pins. in the 1/8" pins you can barely see it. I am looking forward to a knife wit mosaic pins that are larger so you can see them, m


----------



## myingling

Great lookin knifes mike ,,, goin to have give that try one of these days


----------



## Mike1950

myingling said:


> Great lookin knifes mike ,,, goin to have give that try one of these days



Watch out I am warning you- they are addictive- Here is one that I am almost finished with. Stablelized wood was marked BH ?? Not a large knife-a friend in Great Falls Mont gets this one- he bought blade and mosaics. Beautiful wood. 

[attachment=12232]


----------



## BarbS

Mike1950 said:


> I made one Knife from directions on Meridian's build thread useing a Damascus steel blade and stablelized rosewood I purchased a while back from bwh3805. The knife would not have happened without such good instructions-Thanks Larry. The rosewood is beautiful-Thanks Bobby.
> That is the good part- Kathie decided her knife was lonely-WHAT!!!!!! :dash2::wacko1::dash2::wacko1::dash2::wacko1:
> So she bought a paring knife-beautiful pieces of steel but $$$$$$ for these nice pieces of steel. I was stingy with first piece of rosewood and had enough left from block for another knife. This knife makeing is bad-it is addictive but fun. :rofl2::rofl2:
> 
> 
> Really, Really pretty, Mike. You're launched on a new endeavor!
> 
> 
> Thanks again Guys.........


----------



## Mike1950

I am making 6 knifes for Christmas. Chefs knife is Kathies- Olivewood handle from Dean Jordan and blade from woodcrafters. Other is a cheap Ebay knife and stablelized -dyed BAB from Cory.
Olivewood is very nice to work with and finishes a beautiful color.


----------



## Molokai

Wow, you have a eye for detail, like we say in my country. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> Wow, you have a eye for detail, like we say in my country. Keep up the good work.



Thanks- Your country--- My Great grandmother came to The US in 1907 from Craotia- so It is kinda my country also.


----------



## healeydays

Mike,

That olivewood handled chef's knife is simply gorgeous. I never realized that wood had so much detail. Kathie is going to be very happy with it.

Mike B

BTW, How's Bullwinkle?


----------



## Mike1950

healeydays said:


> Mike,
> 
> That olivewood handled chef's knife is simply gorgeous. I never realized that wood had so much detail. Kathie is going to be very happy with it.
> 
> Mike B
> 
> BTW, How's Bullwinkle?



Thanks Mike, She picked the Olive- color and form is her gig. I would not have chosen it but it is perfect for the knife. This knife blade from Woodcrafters is a very nice blade. Takes a very nice edge.
Peewee has not been back. I do not think I had anything to do with chasing him off he goes wherever he wants. He will be back. I will be building a new high trellis this year where he gets in. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Molokai

Mike1950 said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you have a eye for detail, like we say in my country. Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks- Your country--- My Great grandmother came to The US in 1907 from Craotia- so It is kinda my country also.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should visit us in summer, we have beautiful coast.


----------

